# Fiction Competition 2010 Submission Thread



## Commissar Ploss

Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2010​


Howdy folks! CP here again. I'm pleased to announce that the submission window for the Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2010 has officially opened! :yahoo: 

There was a lot of interest shown in the announcement thread, and i hope all of you that posted will follow through with your intentions! Once you have written your story, this is where you will officially enter it. However, *DO NOT POST THE ENTIRE STORY HERE!!* This is where you will link to your story within the forum. Allow me to post a step by step for you to correctly submit your story...

Step 1: Create a new thread in the Original Works forum titled: *"Heresy Fiction Comp 2010: [your story title here]"*. This is where you will post the body of your story.

Step 2: Open up the this submission thread again, and post a new reply with the title: *"Official Contest Entry"*. The body of the reply should be as follows:
[Story Title] [Author]

[Word Count]

[Link URL] (the link to your story thread)​
This will allow me to easily weed out the real contest entries from the casual commenter. (i highly encourage comments btw, its great to see peoples feelings about things. )

Step 3: once you are done filling out the above info, simply click "Submit Reply" and you've entered the competition.

A FEW MORE requests that i have for you all are: 

1. Do not make a "reserved" post. It's annoying, and it doesn't matter. Your placing in the lineup means nothing to the overall judging, so don't be a prick. :good:

2. Make sure your entry complies with the contest rules. (for your convenience, i have included them below.) If it does not comply, it will simply be struck from the list. 

3. Feel free to make comments about the stories entered into the comp. It's a community contest, so the community should be involved. However, normal forum decorum rules apply, if i catch any one of you slandering another's entry, there will be hell to pay.

below, is a reprint of the rules for the competition:

Warhammer 40k or Warhammer Fantasy short story: you will need to writer either a 40k or Fantasy based short story. The subject matter of which does not matter. But the overall setting must be in either the 40k or Fantasy universe. we are a 40k forum after all.
4000-5000 word requirement: In the past two competitions we have had word count requirements of 1500-2000 words. This competition is a serious 40k/Fantasy short story competition and with the inclusion of prizes will therefor demand a more serious effort on the writers part.
No Public Voting: with the rampant cheating found in this years painting and conversion contests i have decided that there will be no public voting this year. Instead, i will be judging this years competition. After the end of the submission window, i will read through the entries and shortlist three finalists. I will then choose a winner from the three finalists. That winner will then be awarded the corresponding prizes (see Prize Breakdown).
Public Submissions: Last year for the fiction competition we had a secret submission policy. Writer's posted their stories in the Heretic Ezine/Blog Submission forum. This year we will not be doing that. On the day the submission window opens, there will be a submission thread posted in the Original Works forum titled: *"Fiction Competition 2010 Submission Thread"*. You will be able to post a link to your story in this submission thread. Your actual entry will need to be posted in the Original Works forum using the title *"Heresy Fiction Comp 2010: [Insert title here]"*. Then, you can post the link to your story in the submission thread. I will then compile a list of the submitted stories in the OP of the submission thread, and they will be viewable by the public.
New Works only: do not submit something that has already been posted here on Heresy in the Original Works section. In order to increase the fairness of the competition, you will be required to write a new piece of fiction. It can include characters that you have already used in the past, but cannot be a story you have already written.
No Staff Submissions: Heresy Staff members will not be allowed to participate in the competition. 

The submission window closes on August 31st! All posts are time stamped, so i will know who submitted on time. No complaining. If you missed the deadline, better luck next year. And don't ask me for an extension. I don't cheat, and neither should you try to. 

For a full list of prizes and other information, be sure to check out the announcement post here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65903

I will periodically compile a list of the entries and their associated authors below, along with links back to the stories. Feel free to read them and comment.

Official Contest Entries:


"The Eightfold Path" - Lord of the Night
"Dog Brothers" - Zenith_of_Mind
"Host of Angels" - Bane_of_Kings
"For the Emperor" - Scorch_II
"Crique:The Beginning" - Sethis
"Sheep Don't Like Stones" - Turkeyspit
"Alpha-Plus" - Babypowder
"The Drop" - Ignatius Hadrian
"The Truth Must Be Hidden" - Brother Emund
"The Prisoner" - The_Inquisitor
"Berzerker" - JDWoogie
"The Knight of Corrus" - Space Cowboy
"For Every Battle Honour..." - gally912
"Life Twin-Linked" - GrimzagGorwazza
"The Emperor Protects - Boc
"The First of Twelve" - Holmstrom
"War Tested, Emperor Approved" - Davidicus 40k
"Horrors in the Night" - Alex
"Servants of Mankind" - CaliBeR
"The Krieg Way" - Bobss
"Darkness Calling" - Squeek
"The Ferryman's Toll" - the_unchanged
"Stark Truths" - Eremite
"Blood Calls for Blood/A Cold Day in Hell" - Scathainn
"Infection" - Mossy Toes





Everyone have a great time, and i can't wait to read your stories!

cheers!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

can it be slightly over 5000 words? to be honest i have a story that i have been working on for awhile now and it is quite large, meaning i havent done a word count, but i am fairly certain it might over take 5000 pretty quickly


----------



## Commissar Ploss

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> can it be slightly over 5000 words? to be honest i have a story that i have been working on for awhile now and it is quite large, meaning i havent done a word count, but i am fairly certain it might over take 5000 pretty quickly


Nope, sorry mate. In order to keep the competition level and fair for everyone, I'm afraid i cannot budge from the 4-5k word count. 5k words is quite a bit, so if you think you are at the limit, do a word count and find out first before you starting cutting. just FYI, your title does not count towards the final word count. The body of the story can be no more than 5k words and no less than 4k.

cheers,

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

*Official Contest Entry*

"The Eightfold Path" by Lord of the Night

4666 Words in total.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=690538#post690538


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> "The Eightfold Path" by Lord of the Night
> 
> 4666 Words in total.
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=690538#post690538


entry added.


----------



## deathbringer

Quick questions

Are we allowed to edit the post even after out entry, ie weedling out grammar mistakes and faults or is our post final?

Plus does slander include any form of criticism or does hell arrive upon our asses if we are so crude as to merely say "dis is shit"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hmmmm ok, ill write up a new piece then, mine should be up by the end of the night


----------



## dark angel

A suggestion, if you will? I think that there should be a 100-200 word margin from the entry's word count, or more possibly. It allows some more slack, but not too much. Im not sure if I am going to enter this now, I find that writing is not interesting me lately, sadly


----------



## Commissar Ploss

deathbringer said:


> Quick questions
> 
> Are we allowed to edit the post even after out entry, ie weedling out grammar mistakes and faults or is our post final?
> 
> Plus does slander include any form of criticism or does hell arrive upon our asses if we are so crude as to merely say "dis is shit"


1) Sure, since i'm not reading any of the entries until after the submission window closes, i don't see why not. Just make sure it stays within the word cap. 

2) the latter.



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> hmmmm ok, ill write up a new piece then, mine should be up by the end of the night


ok.



dark angel said:


> A suggestion, if you will? I think that there should be a 100-200 word margin from the entry's word count, or more possibly. It allows some more slack, but not too much. Im not sure if I am going to enter this now, I find that writing is not interesting me lately, sadly


technically, i've given you all a 1k word margin. If you write a story for 4k words, you've got 1k words to wrap things up in. Seems like a fair amount of breathing room to me. 

shame to see you abstain from entry though, i was looking forward to reading yours.  It's your choice though. 

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Oh how I adore a good old fashioned deadline. Now that the pressure's on, my writing finally begins. I'm sure procrastination is my middle name. 

Also am refraining from reading any of the other submissions until mine's complete. I can't see it helping my case somehow. In the words of the wise Wayne and Garth.....game on!


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind

*Official Contest Entry*

"Dog Brothers" by Zenith_of_Mind

4849 words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=691886#post691886


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*Official Contest Entry*

"Host of Angels: A Blood Angels Short Story" by Bane_of_Kings 

4,036 words.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=691910


----------



## Scorch_II

*Official Contest Entry*

[For the Emperor!] [Scorch_II]

[4,840 words]

[http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=692135#post692135]


----------



## Commissar Ploss

All Entries added thus far. 

CP


----------



## Scorch_II

can we post another story?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Scorch_II said:


> can we post another story?


no, one entry per participant. 

CP


----------



## Sethis

*Official Contest Entry*

[Story Title]

Crique: The Beginning

[Author]

Sethis

[Word Count]

4632 Words

[Link URL]

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=693042#post693042

Uh, this is the first time ever I have posted any creative work online. Be nice!


----------



## Turkeyspit

*Official Contest Entry*

*"Sheep Don't Like Stones"*
by: Turkeyspit

4791 Words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=693078#post693078


----------



## Commissar Ploss

all entries added thus far. 

CP


----------



## Babypowder

*Official Contest Entry*

Alpha-Plus by Babypowder

4999 Words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=694394#post694394


----------



## Commissar Ploss

entry added. 

CP


----------



## Ignatius Hadrian

*Official Contest Entry*

"The Drop" by Ignatius Hadrian

4639 words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=699686#post699686


----------



## Brother Emund

*Official Contest Entry*

*The Truth must be Hidden*
*By Brother Emund*
4,906 words
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=699828


----------



## Commissar Ploss

both added. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, I'm back from my 14 day wrestling camp, so I'd better finish up my story!

(and I prefer to think of the competition as having a 4500 word deadline, with 500 words of leeway on either side)


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> (and I prefer to think of the competition as having a 4500 word deadline, with 500 words of leeway on either side)


quite right. 

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Grrr, face the annoying process of shaving 84 words tomorrow. I hate editing ....

L.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

*Official Contest Entry*

_The Prisoner _

by The_Inquisitor

5000 words 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=703815#post703815


----------



## Commissar Ploss

added. 

CP


----------



## Jdwoogie

*Official Contest Entry*

Berzerker, by JDWoogie

4013 words

Berzerker Link


----------



## Commissar Ploss

all entries added at this point. 

CP


----------



## Jdwoogie

Everyone's story that i have read have been awesome! Good luck to everyone.

woog out!


----------



## Doelago

*ARGH!* Now quick re-writing of everything is needed... The damned files vanished from my computer, hell, now I am pissed of... But I guess thats what you get for having a kind of crappy computer... Things just vanish... It sucks, really... How the heck am I supposed to write something in... TEN DAYS... C`mon... Srsly... Damn... 

Well... I guess there is no point in complaining, but yeah, I will re-write it and get it posted in time!


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, you can consistently write more than 400 words a day, yes?


----------



## Doelago

Well... I am just gona throw things in, finish it at once and post it...  I am really fuck`n pissed of with my computer [Prepares Boltgun _"Heheheee"_ ]


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Doelago said:


> *ARGH!* Now quick re-writing of everything is needed... The damned files vanished from my computer, hell, now I am pissed of... But I guess thats what you get for having a kind of crappy computer... Things just vanish... It sucks, really... How the heck am I supposed to write something in... TEN DAYS... C`mon... Srsly... Damn...
> 
> Well... I guess there is no point in complaining, but yeah, I will re-write it and get it posted in time!


That really sucks, man. But if you have a good idea, solid plot and all the details still in your head, you're better off than if you made the whole thing up while drunk and forgot everything (just an example).


----------



## Doelago

Davidicus 40k said:


> That really sucks, man. But if you have a good idea, solid plot and all the details still in your head, you're better off than if you made the whole thing up while drunk and forgot everything (just an example).


Well, if Coca-Cola drunk counts, then I would be in shit... Now I have sketched it up roughly, so I should be able to write maybe 30% of it tomorrow, and the rest in the coming days... But it will probably not become as detailed and finished up as the last version I put almost a month on ... Damn life sucks... Wish me luck...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> Wish me luck...


good luck! :good:

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ONE WEEK LEFT FOR SUBMISSIONS!

be sure to get your entries in before Midnight on August 31st! Don't wait until the last minute!​
CP


----------



## Boc

Out of curiosity, midnight in what time zone?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> Out of curiosity, midnight in what time zone?


to make it easier for everyone. Just post it before midnight August 31st in your current time zone. I'll be able to figure out when they were posted. Entries will be deleted if they do not fall into the correct time slots. 

CP


----------



## space cowboy

*Official Contest Entry*

The Knight of Corrus by Space Cowboy

4998 words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69195


----------



## Commissar Ploss

added. 

CP


----------



## gally912

*Official Contest Entry*

"For Every Battle Honour..." by Gally912

4,605 words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69642




I've been on overseas business since July, and managed to crank this out between yesterday and today while sitting in my hotel waiting on my flight back to the states. I haven't gotten to give it the edit it deserves, but I wanted to make sure it got in the competition.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

*Official Contest Entry*

Life Twin Linked by GrimzagGorwazza

4,997 words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=711815#post711815


----------



## Commissar Ploss

both added. 

CP


----------



## Boc

*Official Contest Entry*

"The Emperor Protects" by Boc
5,000 words
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69857


----------



## Eremite

Hmm. As I have only two days, it seems unlikely I'll be able to get something entirely new whipped up. Are we allowed to post (edited versions of) stories which may have appeared elsewhere, though not actually on this website?


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ah, Eremite! One of my most dangerous foes...

It would appear so:


> New Works only: do not submit something that has already been posted here on Heresy in the Original Works section. In order to increase the fairness of the competition, you will be required to write a new piece of fiction. It can include characters that you have already used in the past, but cannot be a story you have already written.


The last sentence provides some ambiguity (or the assumption that any good stories by any author on the site is already posted up on the site  ), but the letter of the law appears to allow you to post up, say, _Stark Truths_ with ease. Though _One More Hit_ might very well be too large...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> Ah, Eremite! One of my most dangerous foes...
> 
> It would appear so:
> 
> The last sentence provides some ambiguity (or the assumption that any good stories by any author on the site is already posted up on the site  ), but the letter of the law appears to allow you to post up, say, _Stark Truths_ with ease. Though _One More Hit_ might very well be too large...


simply an attempt to encourage new fiction to be written for this competition. Therefore it will be a judging of all the entrants current skills, and not something from an earlier date.

CP 

However, if a story has not been posted _here_, i can't rightly argue that it is _not_ a New Work of fiction. Therefore, you will probably be ok.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Boc said:


> "The Emperor Protects" by Boc
> 5,000 words
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69857


added. 

CP


----------



## Lux

Hello commissar von ploss, I have work of own which I desire to input to your competition of words, can I do such?

How would I do such a thing, it is currently in he homebrew section after being warped there by von spike.??


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lux said:


> Hello commissar von ploss, I have work of own which I desire to input to your competition of words, can I do such?
> 
> How would I do such a thing, it is currently in he homebrew section after being warped there by von spike.??


unfortunately, you won't be able to submit that story into my competition of words. Since the story has been previously posted here on Heresy, it is not eligible for submission. This competition of words requires that you write a new piece of fiction to submit.

CP


----------



## Lux

Commissar Ploss said:


> unfortunately, you won't be able to submit that story into my competition of words. Since the story has been previously posted here on Heresy, it is not eligible for submission. This competition of words requires that you write a new piece of fiction to submit.
> 
> CP


Aww....but it use to be in the fluff discussion section, then it was moved to the fluff make your self section? Does this still count?

EDIT - upon reviewing my thread, it was never an original story, or a piece of fiction, nor was it ever in any sort of valid format for a entry of the homebrew section, it was moved their by some one else. Thus I contest that I should be able to enter my story if put into a valid form for this competition.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lux said:


> Aww....but it use to be in the fluff discussion section, then it was moved to the fluff make your self section? Does this still count?
> 
> EDIT - upon reviewing my thread, it was never an original story, or a piece of fiction, nor was it ever in any sort of valid format for a entry of the homebrew section, it was moved their by some one else. Thus I contest that I should be able to enter my story if put into a valid form for this competition.


If you think you can write an original story from the ideas put forth in that thread at a length of 4k-5k words, and submit it in the correct format, as per the submission rules on page one of this thread, I will gladly accept it into the competition. The deadline for submissions is Midnight on August 31st.

CP


----------



## Holmstrom

*Official Contest Entry*

The First of Twelve by Holmstrom

Word Count: 4995

Link URL: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=714834#post714834

I wish I had more free time to work on this, but such is life.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

added. 

CP


----------



## CaliBeR

Hey guys,

I only found out about this a couple of days ago, as you can see by my post count I'm new here.

Though a bit hazy on my WH40k lore, and despite having never tried my hand at writing before, I'm going to take a crack at this.

However, because I've only known about this a few days, I'm just wondering if I can get a written confirmation from someone (I suppose it really has to be Ploss ) about the latest an entry can be posted and what timezone this is in - so that I can work out whens the latest I can post from where I am (GMT +9:30).

I just want as much time - limited as it has been - to polish up my work.

I'm supposing for me its somewhere around the mark of late morning local time on wednesday the 1st (this would correspond to late on the night of the 31st from where you are Ploss <I think haha, it's late right now> - I assume thats the timezone you're running the comp from).



Anyway, thanks in advance for your help.

Also, I've read some of the work that's been posted thus far - great work guys. 






EDIT: have read some of the most recent replies just now, before I hit post. I see closing time is midnight of the 31st - however I still would like to know what timezone this is. At this stage I'm only halfway through, so it's going to be a bit of a stretch for me, every hour counts. I am looking forward to at least getting some constructive feedback/criticism regardless of how it turns out. Thanks again, good luck to everyone


----------



## Alex

The timezone matter was brought up a couple of pages ago. Here's the reply from Commissar Ploss



Commissar Ploss said:


> To make it easier for everyone. Just post it before midnight August 31st in your current time zone. I'll be able to figure out when they were posted. Entries will be deleted if they do not fall into the correct time slots.
> 
> CP


----------



## CaliBeR

oops  thanks 

Didn't think to check. Now I just feel stupid 

Okay, its 9am, time to get cracking


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Good luck.

L.


----------



## Vaz

I have 22 hours to write a story? WHY DIDN'T I KNOW THIS BEFORE???

All the best guys. I can safely say I won't be entering =(.


----------



## CaliBeR

hey, it can be done.

ive spent one good sitting on it, got to 2500 words, now i have 14 hours to finish. itd be nice if i would stop procrastinating :laugh:


----------



## Davidicus 40k

*Official Contest Entry*

"War Tested, Emperor Approved" by Davidicus 40k

4991 words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=715848#post715848


----------



## Alex

*Official Contest Entry*

Horrors in the Night by Alex

4990 words. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=716036#post716036


----------



## Doelago

Ok, to add insult to the injury my laptops reacharge cable got broken yester day... And now I cant get my hands on the stuff I have written... So that meens that i have about exactly 11.30 h left to get everything written again... Damn shit could just not stay working for one more day... I will still try to get it posted before middnight, but it will get tight, as I aam in school for the next two hours, and then it takes a hell of a lot of time to start up the old computer and get everything up to date so that I can start writting... Now I really need to be fast, ca. 4500 words (re-writen for the 3rd time...) in a fifth of the time it took to get it written last time...


----------



## CaliBeR

*Official Contest Entry*

Servants of Mankind by CaliBeR

4,999 words.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=716248#post716248


----------



## gally912

Doelago said:


> Ok, to add insult to the injury my laptops reacharge cable got broken yester day... And now I cant get my hands on the stuff I have written... So that meens that i have about exactly 11.30 h left to get everything written again... Damn shit could just not stay working for one more day... I will still try to get it posted before middnight, but it will get tight, as I aam in school for the next two hours, and then it takes a hell of a lot of time to start up the old computer and get everything up to date so that I can start writting... Now I really need to be fast, ca. 4500 words (re-writen for the 3rd time...) in a fifth of the time it took to get it written last time...


As a side note, periodically emailing it to yourself, uploading it to google docs, or a USB drive are a must for any kind of document- for school, work, or pleasure.


----------



## Jdwoogie

Doelago said:


> Ok, to add insult to the injury my laptops reacharge cable got broken yester day... And now I cant get my hands on the stuff I have written... So that meens that i have about exactly 11.30 h left to get everything written again... Damn shit could just not stay working for one more day... I will still try to get it posted before middnight, but it will get tight, as I aam in school for the next two hours, and then it takes a hell of a lot of time to start up the old computer and get everything up to date so that I can start writting... Now I really need to be fast, ca. 4500 words (re-writen for the 3rd time...) in a fifth of the time it took to get it written last time...


To bad you're in finland. I could have fixed that for you :biggrin:... Maybe next time...

woog out!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

last Day-ish for entries! :biggrin:

Submit Submit Submit!!!

CP


----------



## dark angel

A pity I won't be able to enter this now! Only in the last few hours have I got any form of writing sense back on, better luck next year :victory:


----------



## bobss

*Official Contest Entry*

''The Krieg Way'' by Bobss

4,392 Words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=716451#post716451

Good-luck to all entrances:victory:


----------



## squeek

*Official Contest Entry*

''Darkness Calling'' by squeek

4574 Words

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70080

Hadn't noticed the competition until a day or so ago but I have been writing this for fun and figured I may as well join in. It is based loosely on an old film I watched awhile back, just struck me as something different from standard mission style stories.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

all entries added. 

CP


----------



## Doelago

Ok, now it is official... I am totally pissed of... I wont make it... Still need 1500 words to make it in, so no... Damn... Good luck to everyone else, but I quit, I just wont get it in in time...


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Doelago said:


> Ok, now it is official... I am totally pissed of... I wont make it... Still need 1500 words to make it in, so no... Damn... Good luck to everyone else, but I quit, I just wont get it in in time...












I bet your story was so good that if you'd had a chance to enter it, we all would've lost. So it's probably for the best.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i'd still like to read it when it's done. will you still post it?

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Eight an three quarter hours remaining, here! The nose has been put to the grindstone, here, and been mostly ground away, so I'm starting in on the face.


----------



## the_unchanged

*Official Contest Entry*

The Ferryman's Toll by The Unchanged

5000 words exactly (god knows how I managed it)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=70091

Thanks Ploss!


----------



## Eremite

*Official Contest Entry*

Stark Truths
by Eremite

Word Count: 4967

Link: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=716688#post716688

Posted with literally a minute to spare...


----------



## The_Inquisitor

No more submissions from the UK. The game is afoot.


----------



## CaliBeR

kinda feel sorry for Ploss, thats a lot of reading :O


----------



## Mossy Toes

Commissar Ploss said:


> A FEW MORE requests that i have for you all are:
> 
> 1. Do not make a "reserved" post. It's annoying, and it doesn't matter. Your placing in the lineup means nothing to the overall judging...


:ireful2:


Nah, really, it doesn't matter to me all that much. I don't think it's super important...

Oh, and congrats: I'm a fellow PST submitter, scrambling to finish editing before the guillotine drops. California, here. k:


----------



## Brother Emund

I'm amazed... given 30 days notice to enter a story and people still leaving it up to the last second and getting annoyed when they cannot complete in time?? Is it just me... :scratchhead:


----------



## Mossy Toes

Brother Emund said:


> I'm amazed... given 30 days notice to enter a story and people still leaving it up to the last second and getting annoyed when they cannot complete in time?? Is it just me... :scratchhead:


Well, I'm fairly sure that Doelago is the one whose story crashed on him before he could save it, so he lost it in virtually its entirety and had to rewrite it. I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> i'd still like to read it when it's done. will you still post it?
> 
> CP


Well, if you want it, then you will get it... I will just edit some things, and then post it up for you... But I am sure that it would not have placed high, so it does not really mater...


----------



## Scathainn

*Official Contest Entry*

Whoops, sorry about that "reserved" thing. Didn't notice that.

But...tada!

_Blood Calls to Blood
or
A Cold Day in hell_

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=716919#post716919

5,000 words on the dot (according to www.wordcounttools.com)

Cheers from Seattle at 10:25 and good luck all! 

Scathainn :victory:

EDIT: Please note, the song mentioned in my story is a slightly adapted version of an English sea shanty. With the exception of a few words I did not write it. Not sure if that matters but thought I should say that :biggrin:


----------



## Mossy Toes

*Official Contest Entry*

[Infection] [Mossy Toes]

[5,000 Words]

[http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=716938]

Here you are, O glorious and exalted Lord Commissar Ploss!


----------



## CaliBeR

Brother Emund said:


> I'm amazed... given 30 days notice to enter a story and people still leaving it up to the last second and getting annoyed when they cannot complete in time?? Is it just me... :scratchhead:



There's a difference between it being announced with 30 days notice and finding out about it within those 30 days.
Regulars don't really have that excuse though I suppose. 
Anyway the most annoyed person was that guy whos computer turned to Chaos Worship, and he has a good excuse.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> Here you are, O glorious and exalted Lord Commissar Ploss!


Thank you, my son. :king:

(_Lord_)CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

*Submissions Closed*

Submission Window is now closed.

Thanks, and good luck to all those who have submitted stories. 

A shortlist will be posted by September 15th and then the Winner and 2nd & 3rd runner ups will be determined by September 30th.

cheers!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Shortlist! 

it will be a few days until i have one up... i've been sick as some of you know, so that's put me a little behind schedule... i know i was quoted as saying i would have something up by the 15th, but shit happens. a few more days gents. 

CP


----------

